# Made a tool holder holder



## twooldvolvos (Dec 15, 2020)

Well, I'm trying to get organized and tooled up to actually make something useful with my lathe.  I made this contraption to hold my tool holders.  With as much money as I am sinking into tooling, I figured I had better do my best to take care of it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 15, 2020)

very nice!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim F (Dec 15, 2020)

You are going to need a bigger holder.......


----------

